# Two videos I want to share about depersonalization



## ToTo (Oct 6, 2015)

Thanks for 
Watching 
......


----------



## luctor et emergo (May 22, 2015)

1. Are you Dutch as well (like me)?
Fred and I met some years ago on a dp, dr meeting.
2. On point, especially on bad days.


----------



## ToTo (Oct 6, 2015)

No I'm not luctor. The video is subtitled in English.


----------

